# DS #2573: Bangai-O Spirits (USA)



## JPH (Aug 13, 2008)

^^ndsrelease-3539^^


----------



## Trolly (Aug 13, 2008)

I was just saying how this was up, and no-one had posted a topic yet. That's a new one for me, aha. Will try this out if people say it's good.


----------



## King Zargo (Aug 13, 2008)

YAY, I was waiting or it.


----------



## Upperleft (Aug 13, 2008)

w00tz 
been waiting for this


----------



## Wabsta (Aug 13, 2008)

cover: http://i33.tinypic.com/m99kr8.jpg

edit: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Nvm... just too late


----------



## JPH (Aug 13, 2008)

the one we have looks fine. 220 x 198, png

game looks cool, yet confusing at teh same time. :I


----------



## Bri (Aug 13, 2008)

Doesn't this have the wrong ROM number?  There are two 2571's in the list for some reason.  Shouldn't this be 2573?

-Bri


----------



## Ferrariman (Aug 13, 2008)

YAY! FINALLY.


----------



## javad (Aug 13, 2008)

is it a good game


----------



## hanman (Aug 13, 2008)

wow...i didn't expect this game to be so tiny.


----------



## JKR Firefox (Aug 13, 2008)

javad said:
			
		

> is it a good game



It tastes good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Seriously, have you ever played the original DC Bangai-O?

This one is nothing like it.


----------



## PanzerWF (Aug 13, 2008)

Looks good, hope it'll be as fun as the screenshots make it =)


----------



## armagedalbeebop (Aug 13, 2008)

something diferent from the jap release?


----------



## xcalibur (Aug 13, 2008)

w00t!

I'm not gonna be sleeping tonight!


----------



## AppleJuice (Aug 13, 2008)

JKR Firefox said:
			
		

> javad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't mean to be a pedant but the original was on the n64. The dreamcast version was released afterwards. 

They were both awesome. 

Long live treasure.


----------



## Praetor192 (Aug 13, 2008)

This should indeed be 2573.


----------



## Seicomart (Aug 13, 2008)

Does it work with the JP save?


----------



## BORTZ (Aug 13, 2008)

good call Praetor. i was looking and was like this is no bangai-o. this is some airplane gayness.


----------



## Seven (Aug 13, 2008)

Woah geez, that filesize is small.


----------



## Praetor192 (Aug 13, 2008)

BortzANATOR said:
			
		

> good call Praetor. i was looking and was like this is no bangai-o. this is some airplane gayness.


This is the real 2572
says 2571, should be 2572
Bangai-O should be 2573


----------



## JKR Firefox (Aug 13, 2008)

AppleJuice said:
			
		

> JKR Firefox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's ok.

You're right.


----------



## Novelsito (Aug 13, 2008)

hell yeah


----------



## thetechkid (Aug 13, 2008)

Finally, been waiting forever for the english release of this game!


----------



## HeatMan Advance (Aug 13, 2008)

I barely understood what I was doing until I finished the next to last stage of the tutorial.

Now I can't beat the last tutorial stage. How the hell do I get past all those missiles after the wall breaks?

It seems great and has funny dialog and cool weapons, but I don't really know how I should be approaching some of these challenges.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Aug 13, 2008)

why is the icon a watermelon -.-


----------



## JPH (Aug 13, 2008)

Praetor192 said:
			
		

> This should indeed be 2573.


*makes note to fix release list later


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Aug 13, 2008)

And of course, none of my whole two sites have it when it's announced here.  Figures.  XD

Edit:  Nevermind.  That was amusingly easy.


----------



## Falco20019 (Aug 14, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> why is the icon a watermelon -.-


look at the cover 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 on the left side and on top of the O in the title are your melon's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i think they didn't know what to take and enjoyed that little joke


----------



## Novelsito (Aug 14, 2008)

HeatMan Advance said:
			
		

> I barely understood what I was doing until I finished the next to last stage of the tutorial.
> 
> Now I can't beat the last tutorial stage. How the hell do I get past all those missiles after the wall breaks?
> 
> It seems great and has funny dialog and cool weapons, but I don't really know how I should be approaching some of these challenges.



use the EX attacks (L and R buttons)


----------



## acidonia (Aug 14, 2008)

This wont save for me im using a Ds One Supercard any ideas how to get it working? Also this game is game is great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 14, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> why is the icon a watermelon -.-



Seriously, what more suitable icon could there be?

I have played the Japanese version and it is snazzy, not as snazzy as the DC one, but snazzy all the same. I am gonna download this and go to sleep late as a result.

I always thought the DC version came out before the N64, and I can't be bothered to check.


----------



## HeatMan Advance (Aug 14, 2008)

Novelsito said:
			
		

> HeatMan Advance said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, I figured it all out now.

I thought this would be more of an action game with a story. It's actually more of a challenge/puzzle game. Sort of a "Best of Bangi-O" game. It's not bad, but I would rather have a full game with stages that lead to bosses. I don't really feel all to compelled to go through all of these challenges while figuring out which weapon combo can give me the best advantage or points. It really feels like they just ripped a challenge mode out of a full game as a demo or something.


----------



## Zenith94 (Aug 14, 2008)

Where do you go to get the backup for this game?


----------



## BakuFunn (Aug 14, 2008)

is this game's compressed size only 3 MB? That means the game is only 8 MB. That is so small. 
This game looks fun. A giant killer robot with a gun=Instant download


----------



## sa1amandra (Aug 14, 2008)

i can't seem to get the Sound File thing working


----------



## Mei-o (Aug 14, 2008)

HeatMan Advance said:
			
		

> It's not bad, but I would rather have a full game with stages that lead to bosses.


What the- this game doesn't have bosses!? Meh, I'll still get this anyway, hahaha.


----------



## samuraibunny (Aug 14, 2008)

I can't pass the 9th tutorial... What do I do?


----------



## HeatMan Advance (Aug 14, 2008)

_Unmei_ said:
			
		

> HeatMan Advance said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It has bosses. It just set up like one-stage puzzles/challenges. One stage will have you trying to kill certain things. Another stage will have like a boss type surrounded by other things. It's all about trying to figure out how to kill them all before you die. After you try a few stages you see it's like a shooter puzzle. Each stage is a random challenge.


----------



## leetcakes (Aug 14, 2008)

there was a wifi icon on the jap one right?


----------



## matrix121391 (Aug 14, 2008)

This is a pretty good game, especially for 8mb. Is that for reals?


----------



## dogman (Aug 14, 2008)

i just finished the tutorial and they show me the credits?! are you sure this isnt a demo???


----------



## K2Valor (Aug 14, 2008)

farfet said:
			
		

> i just finished the tutorial and they show me the credits?! are you sure this isnt a demo???


It's an in-game joke. Read the text next time


----------



## currynoodles (Aug 14, 2008)

Awesome stuff! Game of the month for sure!


----------



## Ferrariman (Aug 14, 2008)

Anyone think we should start a Custom Stage database on GBAtemp.net? We could upload stages in sound format.


----------



## feds4u (Aug 14, 2008)

Sweeter than the sweetest nectar.  

Delicious watermelon icon is delicious.

BANGAI-OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Try2bcool (Aug 14, 2008)

bunnybreaker said:
			
		

> tinymonkeyt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



From Wikipedia:

Release date  September 3, 1999 (N64) (JAP) Limited to 10,000 Carts
December 9, 1999 (DC) (JAP)
October 20, 2000 (DC) (EUR)
March 21, 2001 (DC) (US)

I bothered.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Aug 14, 2008)

This seems like a cool game!


----------



## Prime (Aug 14, 2008)

Sucky game is sucky


----------



## CYatta (Aug 14, 2008)

Prime said:
			
		

> Sucky game is sucky


Ugh.. You. I hate that site so much..

Anyway, i found out old maps/wavs/whatever work on this one too. I only made one good one, so I might as well re-post it since the old link seems to be dead.

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?nghdxtyoisk


----------



## shakirmoledina (Aug 14, 2008)

beautiful... another good game after GRID
Comon Winter!


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 14, 2008)

farfet said:
			
		

> i just finished the tutorial and they show me the credits?! are you sure this isnt a demo???


You get 150 levels afterwards.

I gave this another go and I really don't like how its easier.  My view on it is still pretty much the same as the Japanese version, which is a big shame seeing I loved the original so much but it is still worth keeping on my cart just for the level creator and for what other gamers have made which so far have been so much better than what Treasure have done.

It is great however that a lot of people are enjoying this game as its different to what we usually get, hopefully it'll sell well and inspire other developers to take chances.  Hoping for a port of the original on Wii or DS one day so more people can play it.


----------



## Arm73 (Aug 14, 2008)

I don't believe it !
I spent weeks tracking this game down only to find a watered down N64 version while I was looking for the faithful DC version !
I will definitely look for this, actually I think this should be better than even the DC version, not only for the control scheme in the DS, but also for the screen resolution which should fit the DS just fine !
I'm too tired now, but I'll look into it first thing tomorrow, and hopefully i won't be disappointed


----------



## Zerrix (Aug 14, 2008)

armagedalbeebop said:
			
		

> something diferent from the jap release?




Yes, language >.>


----------



## Prime (Aug 14, 2008)

CYatta said:
			
		

> Prime said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What site?!

What do you mean?


----------



## WildWon (Aug 14, 2008)

Yay! Loved the Japanese version, and now... I CAN READ IT!!! YAY!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And- Yes to the Bangai-O  Sound-Maps thread.


----------



## AXYPB (Aug 14, 2008)

I like the Sound Load feature but I don't get why they couldn't have implemented local Wi-Fi transfer for DS-to-DS stage exchange.  I would like to see a thread for Sound Load too.


----------



## beautifulbeast (Aug 14, 2008)

Am I the only one who gets an error on start saying that it can't access my save file? I'm using an R4.


----------



## armagedalbeebop (Aug 14, 2008)

Zerrix said:
			
		

> armagedalbeebop said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



meh, 
i pass


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 14, 2008)

Zerrix said:
			
		

> armagedalbeebop said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually there are 8 new levels, difficulty has been made easier and the view is zoomed.


----------



## mkoo (Aug 14, 2008)

beautifulbeast said:
			
		

> Am I the only one who gets an error on start saying that it can't access my save file? I'm using an R4.


Are you using latest firmware?
If not make sure delete your current save file after you update.


----------



## Zenith94 (Aug 14, 2008)

When I recieve stage it says timed out I put my earphones by the microphone and played a youtube clip that had a stage.


----------



## pilotwangs (Aug 14, 2008)

Very fun game,but stupidly hard.


Can't wait to use the mic to get new stages(I seriously don't understand how it works).


----------



## acidonia (Aug 14, 2008)

Well I got the game working just needed to update to the latest Firmware now to play it some and make some stages up.


----------



## pikirika (Aug 14, 2008)

I'll try to fix it, sorry.


----------



## -GJ- (Aug 14, 2008)

I can't get that one to work..

When I take my earphone too far away, it gives a time out message, when too close it gives a too loud message..


----------



## Zenith94 (Aug 14, 2008)

Yea I dont know what is up with the download stage thingy.


----------



## -GJ- (Aug 14, 2008)

I downloaded a clear mp3 file from a youtube video (it was in the comments) and that one worked, I think the sound on this video is just too noisy or something..


----------



## Sp33der (Aug 14, 2008)

w00t finally bangai - o - spirits


----------



## manobon (Aug 14, 2008)

Hey, just wondering- does anyone know if this will work on the EDGE card? (I'm pretty sure the firmware is still at 1.37, since June).


----------



## Zenith94 (Aug 14, 2008)

-GJ- said:
			
		

> I downloaded a clear mp3 file from a youtube video (it was in the comments) and that one worked, I think the sound on this video is just too noisy or something..




Whats the link?


----------



## BoomtownBilly (Aug 14, 2008)

manobon said:
			
		

> Hey, just wondering- does anyone know if this will work on the EDGE card? (I'm pretty sure the firmware is still at 1.37, since June).




Yep everything i've thrown at the old edge has worked.


----------



## Anakir (Aug 14, 2008)

pilotwangs said:
			
		

> Very fun game,but stupidly hard.
> 
> 
> Can't wait to use the mic to get new stages(I seriously don't understand how it works).



Check out this video around 5:00 min point. They show you how it works. Basically, the mic (in the centre of the DS) picks up sound. All stages created have a certain sound, so transfering stages can easily be done by uploading sounds files.

Edit: Forgot to add the link to the video. LOL.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AfjjYemGvc4&fmt=18


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Aug 14, 2008)

Whew, just beat stage 17. Difficult as fuck, but I'm liking it thus far!


----------



## matrix121391 (Aug 14, 2008)

Anakir said:
			
		

> pilotwangs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! That seems really high tech...


----------



## manobon (Aug 14, 2008)

BoomtownBilly said:
			
		

> manobon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks so much!


----------



## Zenith94 (Aug 14, 2008)

Hey can someone give me a link to a mp3 that contains a level because all the defferent youtube videos Ive tried dont work.


----------



## pikirika (Aug 14, 2008)

I did it again! This time with Audacity, hope it works fine. It's pretty extreme but not impossible. There's a little help on the bottom left, but be careful! Enjoy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







http://www.filefactory.com/file/504aa2/n/Bangai-o_30_wav
http://www.esnips.com/doc/67dd5e11-b7af-40...509/Bangai-o-30


----------



## Ferrariman (Aug 14, 2008)

I think getting stages easy when you get used to it.


----------



## pikirika (Aug 14, 2008)

ferrariman said:
			
		

> I think getting stages easy when you get used to it.


The key is to adjust fine the volume, but it's a pain in the ass when it fails.
Tried my stage in the Japanese game and no luck, I was frustate. But when I tried in the US one loaded at the first try


----------



## Praetor192 (Aug 15, 2008)

How many extra stages can it hold at a time, and are they deleted when you turn off your DS?


----------



## Killermech (Aug 15, 2008)

Praetor192 said:
			
		

> How many extra stages can it hold at a time, and are they deleted when you turn off your DS?



24 (Unlimited with usage of extra save files) and no.


----------



## Doggy124 (Aug 15, 2008)

Is it normal to have a lot lower fps when there are a lot missiles on the screen screen?

or it a slowdown by microSD or flashcart?


----------



## AXYPB (Aug 15, 2008)

Whenever I unleash a 100x4 EX attack, there is a 4-5 pause before anything else happens.  I think this is normal.


----------



## lavalamp (Aug 15, 2008)

So I guess it's time to get a cassette tape drive for the DS. Maybe I can find my old vic-20 one.


----------



## Novelsito (Aug 16, 2008)

Doggy124 said:
			
		

> Is it normal to have a lot lower fps when there are a lot missiles on the screen screen?
> 
> or it a slowdown by microSD or flashcart?



it is normal. it was made on purpose by the devs


----------



## johnnywalker (Aug 16, 2008)

To me this game sucks. I gave it a try the day it was dumped, but abandoned this after 7th tutorial's lv.


----------



## Damaged (Aug 17, 2008)

Novelsito said:
			
		

> Doggy124 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I doubt it.
The internal game timer slows down as well, that doesn't make sense at all.
I'm not talking only about crazy EX attacks. Sometimes when there are alot of enemies the game slows down ALOT.
1 sec is presumably 1.6 seconds.
VERY ANNOYING
I'm using a CycloDS Evo and the 2GB Kingston JAPAN MicroSD from Dealextreme.com


----------



## rest0re (Aug 19, 2008)

Game worth playing is game worth buying. I want this original


----------



## pikirika (Aug 19, 2008)

rest0re said:
			
		

> Game worth playing is game worth buying. I want this original


+1
I think we have to wait to the next week.


----------



## IBNobody (Aug 31, 2008)

This has to be one of the best 8MB games ever.


----------

